# projector control



## safe Journeys (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi guys, total amateur here. trying show a video project for children
Can get it working on the projector from my laptop, but need to control it, without showing controls on the projector.
Is there software I can use


----------



## doctrjohn (Nov 18, 2014)

I haven't used it for this purpose, but I believe Multiplay has a video cuing tool now. It is worth at least taking a look as you certainly can't beat the price...


----------



## kwithnok (Nov 18, 2014)

we just use no show on the projector remote. not the best solution, but it works.


----------



## dbaxter (Nov 18, 2014)

Cue Player Premium Plus (my software) has this ability. It is Windows based. If you need OSX, then try Q-Lab.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 18, 2014)

There are a variety of software options. First off, you are using an extended desktop and not mirroring, correct? I will often just use VLC player if I don't need much in the way of cueing other than a single video. If you need a cue stack, there are several different programs with varying level of control. Are you using a Mac or Windows machine? Some are specific to one or the other.


----------



## safe Journeys (Nov 19, 2014)

kwithnok said:


> we just use no show on the projector remote. not the best solution, but it works.


Can you give me details how you do this


----------



## kwithnok (Nov 19, 2014)

safe Journeys said:


> Can you give me details how you do this


Well, are setup has the remote hard wired to the projector through a really long cable, so getting a signal to the projector isn't an issue. And there is a physical "no-show" button on the remote. I dont know if its just on ours or if its standard. It pretty much just stops anything from being displayed on the screen, without turning the lamp off. I suggest you look at what projector you have, to see if this is possible.


----------



## NewChris (Nov 19, 2014)

kwithnok said:


> Well, are setup has the remote hard wired to the projector through a really long cable, so getting a signal to the projector isn't an issue. And there is a physical "no-show" button on the remote. I dont know if its just on ours or if its standard. It pretty much just stops anything from being displayed on the screen, without turning the lamp off. I suggest you look at what projector you have, to see if this is possible.


Some projectors I think this is called AV mute. If the lights are out, you can see the bulb is still on. It shows black.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes, that will still show video black. To block all light, you need some sort of shutter system. Some of the larger projectors will have that built in. The smaller, more portable projectors, will require an external system. We have a couple of threads on how to do that. However, the OP could probably deal with video black in this instance.

Something to consider. If your videos can be embedded into PowerPoint, you could use presenter view, which would give you control over your video, plus you have the blanking option built into the program. This isn't the ideal program as it will be limited to formats, but works well in certain situations.


----------

